# Kaiser 7 months old



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Cant believe how time flies, it only seems like yesterday that we brought him home.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is huge 

totally stunning though


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

big boy!!


lovely though, bet he wants for nothing!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he has got big, gorgeous,


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

As a lifetime german shepherd owner and lover I think I am perfectly qualified to say WOW - what a gorgeous boy :thumbup1: Absolutely stunning. Oh, and just to add that he can come and live with me anytime


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

My gsd is 7 months old too :thumbup:

Ur gsd is really lovely and he looks the same like mine just darker in his face!
Beautifull...u must be so proud!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*He is such a handsome lad..i keep showing my o/h all these pics of gsd hoping that 1 day he will say i can have another 1...*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

What a Stunner!!


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

mr.stitches said:


> big boy!!
> 
> lovely though, bet he wants for nothing!!!


no he is so spoilt and he knows it :lol:


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Angel44 said:


> As a lifetime german shepherd owner and lover I think I am perfectly qualified to say WOW - what a gorgeous boy :thumbup1: Absolutely stunning. Oh, and just to add that he can come and live with me anytime


 thank you, but he aint going anywhere :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pics....beautiful dog.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

beauty. and soo big,


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

wow he is amazing has he come from both parents long haired or has he come from long and short haired its just that hopefully lexxy's will come out as cute as him


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

gorgeous boy - he is a big lad isnt he?


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

lovely lad, love his name too, did u get it from the film usual suspects by any chance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Very Handsome Dog Rach
xxx


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

lexxygsd said:


> wow he is amazing has he come from both parents long haired or has he come from long and short haired its just that hopefully lexxy's will come out as cute as him


thank you. Both his parents were shorthaired. cant wait to see pic when the pups are born.


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

paulkerry said:


> lovely lad, love his name too, did u get it from the film usual suspects by any chance.


no we were looking for german names for him and thought kaiser was a nice name, plus loved the meaning.......emporer ,which he most certainly is


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments about my boy


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

He is a gorgeous boy. My girl is 8 months old next week and I haven't got over how big she is now either!


----------

